# ship menus



## tmac19

i am a big collector of menus from the ships. if you are looking for a menu let me know. i will try to find one for you .tonymac.


----------



## Gulpers

*Moved Thread*

Tony,

I've moved your thread from the "Say Hello" Forum to this location since it is more appropriate here. (Thumb)


----------



## bert thompson

Welcome Tony. Enjoy all that this wonderful site offers
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## stoker

tmac19 said:


> i am a big collector of menus from the ships. if you are looking for a menu let me know. i will try to find one for you .tonymac.


tmack,

Do you have a Benline menu from the late sixties? I would like to show my wife the standards to which I was accustomed!


----------



## Joe Whelan

Hi Tony,
Have you any menus from Caltex 1952/1960.


----------



## The 2nd. Mate

Hi all

Somewhere about the house I have a Xmas Day Menu from the "City of Rochester" Makes my mouth water just looking at it!

Two Curry Cooks, one for the officers and one for the crew so we had curry with each meal.

Cheers

ian


----------



## john fraser

*Ben Line Menu Cards*



stoker said:


> tmack,
> 
> Do you have a Benline menu from the late sixties? I would like to show my wife the standards to which I was accustomed!


Don,t know if there are any around.I remember we used to use the back of the old menu cards to do the Bond orders,which were delivered to the cabins.Nowadays its called recycling.


----------



## Trevor

tmac19 said:


> i am a big collector of menus from the ships. if you are looking for a menu let me know. i will try to find one for you .tonymac.


Do you have any Brocks Menus, we had great food but I did not keep any of the Menus. With Brocks from 1959 to 1966 and always had good food, needed it as an engineer. Found your thread while searching the site for menus, only three in the gallery.
Trevor


----------



## Trevor

*Menus*



tmac19 said:


> i am a big collector of menus from the ships. if you are looking for a menu let me know. i will try to find one for you .tonymac.


Do you have any Brocklebank menus, the food was always very good.


----------



## TonyAllen

any for the blue funnel A boats and the P boats 1955/60 Regards Tony


----------



## John Farrell

Remember studying the menu on my first trip and the mate shouted over to the Engineers table that I be given instruction on how to read it seeing as I was fresh out of a shipyard and had probably never eaten anything other than fish and chips or pie and chips perched on top of a spare prop or old crankshaft with unwashed hands.
Good start. I had to be restained from flicking peas thereafter.


----------



## charles henry

*menu nostalgia*



tmac19 said:


> i a big collector of menus from the ships. if you are looking for a menu let me know. i will try to find one for you .tonymac.


Sailed in the City of Paris in the fifties. Food was sumptious,
would really appreciate a menu from that period.
Charles


----------



## jg grant

HI from NZ, I've got some somewhere from the Mariposa around 1972. Golden bear line(?) but definitely American. Regards Ronnie.


----------



## John Farrell

jg grant said:


> Golden bear line(?) but definitely American. Regards Ronnie.


Pacific Far East Line


----------



## john blythe

with texaco once a mouth you always got the duck board curry, when the fridges had been cleaned out .allways raised an eye


----------



## Ray Mac

john blythe said:


> with texaco once a mouth you always got the duck board curry, when the fridges had been cleaned out .allways raised an eye


[=P]:sweat::sweat::sweat:

Ray


----------



## E.Martin

I have a Joe Shell menu for the TES Tenagodus Xmas 1952.


----------

